

The Universal Record – acoustic transducer that vibrates a vinyl disc - wodow
http://jesseengland.net/index.php?/project/universal-record/
From the creator of the Comic Sans typewriter: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jesseengland.net&#x2F;index.php?&#x2F;project&#x2F;sincerity-machine-the-comic-sans-typewriter&#x2F;
======
wodow
From the creator of the Comic Sans typewriter:
[http://jesseengland.net/index.php?/project/sincerity-
machine...](http://jesseengland.net/index.php?/project/sincerity-machine-the-
comic-sans-typewriter/)

